
Ask HN: Is there recent research about SOLID principles? - Yokohiii
Interested in either partially or all of SOLID. Specifically reflecting and comparing to more loose approaches.<p>Linkdump:<p><pre><code>  - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.ijser.org&#x2F;researchpaper&#x2F;Effect-of-SOLID-Design-Principles-on-Quality-of-Software-An-Empirical-Assessment.pdf
   - seems to be self validating SOLID
  - http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.cs.ubc.ca&#x2F;~ebani&#x2F;papers&#x2F;ICSE-SEET-crc-baniassad.pdf
   - states that post&#x2F;precondition aspects are hard to remember and offers a visual reminder to compensate
  -</code></pre>
======
Yokohiii
Can't really find anything solid.

